# Sacramento vs. Seattle Game Thread (2/1)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (30-13) vs. Seattle SuperSonics (30-13)
Arco Arena, Tuesday February 1, 2005
7:00 PT, NBALP, CSN-Sacramento *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Matt Barnes/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Jerome James/Darius Songaila/Rashard Lewis/Flip Murray/Luke Ridnour  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Sonics board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't know the status of Peja (back), Webber (Knee/Ankle) or Ray Allen (viral infection) so I'll leave them out of the starting lineups for now.

The Sonics will be without coach Nate McMillian, because his mother passed away yesterday.

They are playing the Spurs right now so hopefully they will be tired.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> They are playing the Spurs right now so hopefully they will be tired.


Box Score: Spurs 103, Sonics 84 

Both teams will enter the game with the same record (30-13)...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 101
Sonics 89

Bibby 23 pts, 7 assts
Cuttino 20 Pts, 5 boards
Miller 21 pts, 10 rbs 

(Assuming Webber and Peja don't play).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions...

*Kings 107*
Sonics 94

*Cat 23pts 8rbs 9assts*

Allen 26pts 6assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Sacbee: Sonics rise with a boom*

Not expected to do much, they're one of the West's best. 



> On the eve of training camp, Seattle SuperSonics coach Nate McMillan pondered his assembled talent, his own uncertain status and deemed the coming season "The Last Ride." As titles go, it seemed fitting for the Sonics.
> 
> McMillan entered with an expiring contract and a team that finished 12th in the Western Conference the previous season. In June, the Sonics drafted a 7-foot high schooler, Robert Swift, as green as the team's colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Seattle (30-13) at Sacramento (30-13) 



> *Dealing with injuries all season, the Sacramento Kings are learning to thrive under adversity.*
> 
> With two All-Star starters slowed by injuries, the resourceful Kings shoot for their third straight win when they host the Northwest Division-leading Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber, Peja updates  



> It probably can be accurately assessed that Chris Webber's regular-season playing status might be day-to-day throughout Game 82. The power forward has missed five of the Kings' 43 games this season, all because of soreness and/or left knee swelling resulting from the June 10, 2003, surgery and subsequent rehabilitation.
> 
> Before Sunday afternoon's contest in Minneapolis, Peja Stojakovic was on the court putting up shots - a positive sign for the Kings. The small forward missed his first three games of the season because of back spasms but could return to action tonight.
> 
> *Stojakovic and Webber were listed in the preliminary starting lineup.*


Ray Allen missed tonight's game with a viral infection and is questionable for Tuesday's game vs. Sacramento.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No Ray Allen tonight:
http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/insiderpreview050201.html


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Sonics 92
Kings 108

Peja: 28 pts,
Bibby: 23 pts, 7 dimes
Miler: 18 pts, 12 Reb, 5 dimes


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No Peja tonight, probably no Webber (game time decision)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's official...No Webber tonight.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings trail at the half 50-49.

Bibby: 13 Points
Mobley: 10 Points
Songaila: 10 Points
Barnes: 5 Points and 5 Rebounds
Miller: 2 Points, 7 Rebounds, and 4 Assists


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:dead: 

Box Score: SUPERSONICS 106, KINGS 101  

Foul trouble + thin roster = loss


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I missed most of the second half and now I see from the box score that there were a mess of technical fouls called in the third quarter. I'll read about it tomorrow, but what happened in the third?

G-Force


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> I missed most of the second half and now I see from the box score that there were a mess of technical fouls called in the third quarter. I'll read about it tomorrow, but what happened in the third?
> 
> G-Force


Jerome James and Bibby got a double technical for going at it (I think Bibby was upset about an illegal screen that wasn't called).

Brad Miller got one for arguing a call.

I also missed part of the second half so I didn't see what James did to get kicked out of the game or what Fortson did to get his technical.

Joe Crawford was calling the game very tight.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap 



> Sacramento rallied to take a 95-94 lead on Darius Songaila's jumper with 4:24 left, but Seattle got a tough layup from Vladimir Radmanovic three minutes later to grab the lead for good, 98-97.
> 
> That was followed by a short jumper in traffic by Lewis, and Seattle made all six of its free throws in the final 30 seconds to seal it, snapping a four-game slide in Arco Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ron Murray really busted that *** tonight. This is a guy that could flourish if he wasn't playing behind Allen. I'd like to see him somewhere else (and not destroying the Kings) next year.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Murray has shown that he can play ball well enough to help a team. Unfortunately for him, Seattle just does not have consistent minutes to give to him. I hope that Flip gets the opportunity to play regularly somewhere. If teams are willing to gamble on untested highschool players in the draft , they should consider making an offer for a young guy with proven potential like Flip.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Today's SacBee Articles...*

Kings go down to a defeat

Arco game report: Player of the Month is still out of action


----------

